# 'The op' is booked!



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I've booked Dudley in to have his bits off, I feel really mean when I look at him now. Am dreading the week after, especially trying to stop him chewing himself as whenever he is awake he is chewing on something (when indoors anyway). 2 weeks today.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2012)

Bless, we put Ollie in a babygro after his op!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah I know how you feel but he'll be fine and none the wiser as to what's happened to him. They do seem a bit 'down' when they first come home but it's just the drugs and they soon bounce back. Definitely recommend some sort of baby suit/pants for him...much kinder than a cone! x


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Sami was neutered at 6 months and did really well. He was a bit groggy the day of the op, but seemed fine the next day, didnt chew his incision at all. I slept outside his crate the first night and he was really good. When we went back at 10 days for stitches out, she said thry were already gone, so either they dissolved . . or he chewed when I wasent looking?? Everything was fine.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah I'm sure Cuddly Dudley will be fine 
A wee bit TLC and he'll be grand 
When will we ever stop worrying about them though... Always something xx


----------



## mary181 (Aug 1, 2012)

Wee Barra is about a week or so after Dudley(haven't told him yet).But having had several dogs and cats spayed in the past the only time I was worried was the day after op when they are trying to bounce around as usual.They are definitely more resilient than we humans.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I don't think they make babygro's big enough for him, but may have to have a practice with an old pair of my son's boxer shorts - imagine he will go a bit mad though! (madder!).


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

He will be fine. If he has internal stitches (commom these days) he will probably leave the wound alone and will not do that much damage if he licks it anyway as some licking will promote healing. Still waiting for Minton to "drop them" check him frequently as soon as they appear he is off to the vet bless him he is very chilled but experience tells me the earlier off the better!


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2012)

DB1 said:


> I don't think they make babygro's big enough for him, but may have to have a practice with an old pair of my son's boxer shorts - imagine he will go a bit mad though! (madder!).


Ahh, Ollie was just over six months old when he had his op. When I picked him up from the vet's he was so out of it, but the next day he was back to normal, it was hard to keep him quiet & not go upstairs. We did use the lovely plastic collar as well. When we went to the vet's for a check up the wound was a little bit red where he had managed to lick when we weren't looking but on the last one it was fine. Try & keep yourself busy, my niece paid me a visit, went for a lovely walk & a bite to eat.


----------



## BertieBassett (Sep 18, 2011)

I kept putting bertie's op off, as I was expecting him to be feeling sorry for himself........

I went to pick him up, and you would have thought nothing had happened, he was his usual lively self, and had no collar on. The vet said dont let him do any running round for a couple of days easier said than done. He got back home and was fine, running round the garden the next day like a whippet.

I did lead walk him though for 7days after the op.


----------

